# Do Steve Carell and Peter Jacobson look alike?



## MaHe (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## science (Jan 29, 2009)

not really


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 29, 2009)

No, not at all, sorry.


----------



## moozxy (Jan 29, 2009)

mahe


----------



## Man18 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm


----------



## ShakeBunny (Jan 30, 2009)

Haha, yeah! I totally see it!


----------



## xalphax (Jan 30, 2009)

no, but steve carell looks a lot like.... steve carell!


----------



## Man18 (Jan 30, 2009)




----------



## cupajoe (Jan 30, 2009)

I think they look a lot alike. How don't you guys see it?


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 30, 2009)

Which one is who?
=P


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 30, 2009)

They look related.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank god I wasn't the only one that thought it said Peter Jackson.


----------



## fateastray (Feb 2, 2009)

For a second I thought: "Steve Carell wears a hairpiece??? Before/After photo!"


----------



## kobykaan (Feb 2, 2009)

they do a bit it must be the sticky out ears!

maby we should have a separated at birth thread where we can do comparisons!?

what about CHAD SMITH the legendary Red Hot Chili Peppers drummer and Will Ferrel the actor?


----------



## dice (Feb 2, 2009)

penguindefender said:
			
		

> Haha, yeah! I totally see it!



YOU SEE NOTHING


----------

